# First time seeing one of these....



## Dash Dingo (Mar 3, 2012)

This device was used to feed an old overhead feed to a garage. The BX came through the fitting in top and the plate was screwed flush to the bottom of the soffit. Overhead wires were cobble onto the BX wire.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah, that's different. Don't look very weather resistant.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Seen a few variations used on old overhead wiring to out buildings in the past. Old as in some were K & T.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That fitting is called a "cleat weatherhead". I think the one in your picture is an old Appleton. If it has the letter A in a diamond somewhere on the casting, that's what it is. No matter. They made a lot of interesting electrical hardware back in the day. A lot of it is still available to this day, but never stocked anywhere useful.


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

just bid to replace this old girl. Its feeding a fuse panel with no main.


----------

